
Drew Houston on How to Build the Future [video] - craigcannon
http://blog.ycombinator.com/drew-houston-on-how-to-build-the-future/
======
sandslash
You can download the transcript here:
[https://goo.gl/FZUeK3](https://goo.gl/FZUeK3)

~~~
gumby
Thank you! I have no patience for videos or podcasts.

------
staunch
Nice interview in all respects, except I think they should be much longer. My
favorite podcasts are all very long and unedited. You can really get into the
mind of a person after a couple hours of listening to their brain work.

Nitpick: It's annoying that people continue to cite Dropbox's HN reception as
negative. It was pinned to the top for two days and got him into YC! The one
or two critical comments should be viewed as (weak) attempts to debate the
merits of the idea.

~~~
sandslash
Thanks for your feedback! I, too, would have loved if we could have spent more
time with the guests and pick their brains for longer, but scheduling was
already tough as is.

We definitely did go with the informal, unedited approach; a format I also
love. The majority of these interviews were done in one take and unscripted,
with heavy emphasis on conversation. Hopefully that came through and didn't
take away too much from the content.

Perhaps further down the road we can find a way to make longer content.

